
Facebook blames 'server config change' for 14-hour outage - ngrilly
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/03/14/facebook_server_configuration/
======
dvhh
Sound like the google outage post mortem (see
[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/storage/19002](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/storage/19002))

------
woegjiub
"move fast and break things"

